# First look at the Moebius Cylon Centurion!



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Some sweet payback from working on all those Raider modules 

http://www.antsnest.net/blog/?p=199

Ant


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Looking good...can't wait to see it built up


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks like a fun build and there are more than a few parts to it. Thanks for posting the photos.

The base looks pretty much the same as the one for Black Widow.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm liking the looks of that!:thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Can hardly wait to see it assembled.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Looks good.
Hopefully they didn't sacrifice too much detail for parts count.

What is your impression for 'posability' of the kit?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Despite it being said the kit is not poseable (or intended to be poseable) It looks like the design is such that if you wanted to change the stance, you could, with minimum effort. The base (lame) is the same one from Black Widow.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Actually it isn't the same base as the Black Widow although it looks similar.


----------

